# LispWorks install architecture



## decreo (Nov 28, 2019)

Good day dear all,
Experienced this issue:

```
pkg add lispworks71-64bit-7.1.txz
-Installing lispworks71-64bit-7.1...
-pkg: wrong architecture: FreeBSD:10:amd64 instead of FreeBSD:12:amd64
-Failed to install the following 1 package(s): lispworks71-64bit-7.1.txz
```
My lispworks71-64bit-7.1.txz contain folder "usr" and files +MANIFEST +COMPACT_MANIFEST

  After hundreds of googling attempts & daily reading of our nice forum rather doubt I'll be able to solve this alone..
What I've found out and done:
  1) Extract .txz
  2) The version has to be changed in +MANIFEST and +COMPACT_MANIFEST files (10 replaced with 12 simply by editor and saved)
  3) tar -cf lispworks.tar usr +Manifest +COMPACT_MANIFEST
  4) xz -c -z lispworks.tar > lispworks.txz
Thus probably to get same package but modified with proper FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE 64bit version of mine.
Next
5) pkg add lispworks.txz
-pkg: lispworks.txz is not a valid package: no manifest found
other words I can't nor add nor install my lispworks.txz with pkg
  I'm sure mostly that is my newbiest just started from zero knowledge of FreeBSD and all rest, but as self-learning person I would like to find out and fix that as well as all other interesting things))
  How may I install LispWorks? May that be done with synth ?

Thanks a lot for your time and patience, any info regarding operation of LispWorks or Allegro CL with FreeBSD is highly appreciated.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 28, 2019)

Have you tried to `pkg add` the unmodified lispworks71 package with misc/compat10x ( PKGNAME: compat10x-amd64) installed? 

And have you followed the recommanded installation procedure by lispworks.com here and here first?


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Nov 28, 2019)

Welcome decreo , I also have used LispWorks in the far past ! I am happy there is a Lisper around here 

As the error message is saying, you are trying to install a pacakge for FreeBSD-10 into FreeBSD-12.
I never had this problem, I started with FreeBSD-11.

Besides trying T-Daemon way, you may contact LispWorks company and ask them politely to update the package. I see from their page their are referring to `pkg_add,` that command does not exist anymore. Maybe it existed in FreeBSD-10. 

Let us know if you make it. In exterme conditions I use the Linux compatibility layer with good success probability.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2019)

Nicola Mingotti said:


> Maybe it existed in FreeBSD-10


FreeBSD 10 was actually the first version that completely deprecated the old package tools and used the new format exclusively.

I read that documentation too, and thought it was weird because the download page stated that the package was specifically for 10 and up. I suspect the documentation was originally written for older versions, that did use that old format, and the documentation was simply never updated.

A note about the COMPAT layers, you need to install all intermediate versions too. So if you're on 12 you will need to install misc/compat10x _and_ misc/compat11x.


----------



## decreo (Nov 28, 2019)

You're affable community, competent one)

*Wrong architecture issue being solved.*

1) No changes to be done in
files +MANIFEST +COMPACT_MANIFEST of original LispWorks;
2) Install misc/compat10x and misc/compat11x to be able install 10x package on FreeBSD 12.0 (RELEASE was mine);
3) pkg add _packagename  _- not operational;
4) pkg install _packagename _from relevant directory is a proper way to install .txz packages
(I was using synth install lispworks71-64bit-7.1.txz)
5) enter
--lwlicenseserial SERIAL --lwlicensekey KEY
from cli and run ./lispworks-7-1-0-amd64-freebsd from _/usr/local/bin_

Thanks a lot for cooperation,
all the best)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2019)

Both pkg-add(8) and pkg-install(8) are valid commands. The difference is that pkg-add(8) allows you to install a locally stored package, and pkg-install(8) will fetch a package from a (remote) repository.


----------



## decreo (Dec 2, 2019)

Dear all,
I would like to post official reply from LispWorks support:

"LispWorks was built for FreeBSD 10, but can be installed on FreeBSD 12 if you use:

```
env ABI=freebsd:10:x86:64 pkg add lispworks71-64bit-7.1.txz
```
and same for 71-patches-64bit-7.1.2.txz.
  Please also install the compat10x"

  This answer was posted here to widen troubleshooting of architecture compatibility someone may experience with LispWorks installation.


----------

